# Marre d'etre un noob !!!

## sebweb

Bon ben c'est vraie quoi !!!!!    :Twisted Evil: 

Ca fait pas trés trés serieux !!!

Faut combien de message pour passer au level 2 ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## ikshaar

Ca va venir ... dans 44 messages  :Wink: 

Tu passes Tux's lil' helper a 100 messages.

----------

## sebweb

pppfffff c'est long ca 44

----------

## DuF

c'est pas à 75 plutot que ça change ?

Sinon fait comme moi, va troller dans off the wall sur les américains pas gentil, ou des conneries dans le genre  :Smile: 

----------

## sebweb

C'est trop simple ça   :Confused: 

Encore que ca peut etre marrant   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

oh beh des fois c'est marrant, et puis y a pleins d'autres sujets à la con, "c'est quoi le mieux entre fluxbox et kde...."   :Laughing: 

----------

## sebweb

Non ca c'est pas drole, c'est trop évident

C'est kde  :Laughing: 

Non en fait il faudrait faire un topic spécial pour discuter en fancais. Genre un sticky

----------

## DuF

oué mais je crois que dioxmat avait déjà dit que le forum french était fait pour dépanner, et pas trop fait pour les trolls, donc bon, c'est soit troll en anglais, soit pas du tout   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sebweb

Non en fait je pensait pas forcément a un truc pour troller, mais pour discuter de chose autre que Gentoo et linux en général en francais. En gros renforcer un peu la communauter gentoiste francaise

----------

## DuF

oui on pourrait faire la demande, mais je crois que diowmat s'était aussi prononcé là dessus, mais rien n'empêche de faire un thread pour poser la question et pour savoir qui serait intéressé !

----------

## SuperTomate

Et pour répondre vraiment à la question : FAQ : How long before I'm not a n00b?

(Et accessoirement pour me faire un post de plus... Plus que 4 avant de passer au level 3   :Wink:  )Last edited by SuperTomate on Tue May 13, 2003 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebweb

Je ferait ca demain

Trop fatigué la   :Confused: 

----------

## crevette

au fait ...

je viens de passer Guru.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

toudoudou la  la doudoudou

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## sebweb

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> Et pour répondre vraiment à la question : FAQ : How long before I'm not a n00b?

 

Rhoooo lalalalala

Alors la c'est sur, si je veux arriver a m'en sortire socialo-forumo-gentooiquement parlant, ma productivité va baisser !!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebweb

 *crevette wrote:*   

> au fait ...
> 
> je viens de passer Guru.
> 
>          
> ...

 

Je t'ai reconnue toi, tu va troller sur :

So, how frequent do you check the Gentoo Forums?

cf : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53700  :Shocked: 

----------

## sebweb

Je vien de remarquer qu'il me reste que 8 poste avant de passer au level 2

Ha non 7 avec celui-là

Vais certainement devenir moin con !!! Enfin c'est pas sur non plus ça

----------

## crevette

eh oh sebweb.

on voit que tu veux faire monter ton nombre de messages, on a decouvert ton manege

tu vois moi ca m'a pris le temps. 300 msg en 1 an, donc 1/ jour.

----------

## sebweb

Harf, ... mais comment t'a fait pour voir ça ????

Ben oui, mais tout est dans le titre

----------

## crevette

Si tu veux parler va sur irc #frgentoo ou #gentoofr

----------

## arlequin

Owh petit scarabé !!

C'est pas facile la vie de n00b ? Rassures toi, j'en ai croisé sur ce forums qui en touchait plus que certains Guru (cad moi, lol).

De toute, sans vouloir critiquer, ça veut pas dire grand chose les niveaux. C'est juste pour le fun (à noter que y a un mec qui a le level Developper avec................ 8 msg). Comme quoi.

Boawh !!

----------

## DuF

beh oué, je suis bien la preuve que ça ne veut rien dire  :Wink: 

----------

## sebweb

Certe je suis partie un peu en live hier. Le coup du noob n'était qu'une excuse pour faire le con ....

Etre noob ou grand chaman dans l'absolue je m'en fou un peu. Je gagnerais pas plus a la fin du moi pour ça, je deviendrait pas plus beau et mon esperance de vie n'en sera pas rallonger. C'était juste un délire d'un soir et rien d'autre.

Mais bon, ca n'a pas l'air de plaire a tout le monde, donc je préfere rester serieux sur les forums gentoo. Il y a suffisament d'endroit sur le net pour délirer. Comme le dis crevette, l'irc est certainement un meilleur endroit pour ça. 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## arlequin

En même temps, il paraît que quand tu passes Guru ou mieux, tu deviens hyper virile   :Cool: 

Enfin, c'est ce qu'on disait l'aut' jour, on n'a pas de section 'off-topic' où on peut parler d'autres choses que de la gentoo (tiens, on pourrait faire un thread Nice People   :Twisted Evil:  )

Mais bon, soyons content qu'on est déjà une section french... pour le reste, y a l'Irc   :Wink: 

----------

## sergio

 *sebweb wrote:*   

> Bon ben c'est vraie quoi !!!!!   
> 
> Ca fait pas trés trés serieux !!!
> 
> Faut combien de message pour passer au level 2 ? 

 

Tu n'a qu'a aider un peu plus tes petits camarades !!!!

A+

----------

## sebweb

heuuu je doit le prendre comment ça ?

----------

## arlequin

Heinnnnnnn !! Comment qu'il est pas gentil Sergio !! bouuuuhhh, il conspue ses copains !! pas bien !!!!   :Razz: 

ps: aujourd'hui c'est moi qui pète une durrite   :Wink: 

----------

## sergio

 *sebweb wrote:*   

> heuuu je doit le prendre comment ça ?

 

Bien, si possible (c'est de l'humoooouuuuurrrrr) !!!

----------

## Doudou

 *crevette wrote:*   

> au fait ...
> 
> je viens de passer Guru.
> 
>          
> ...

 

On m'appelle?   :Laughing: 

----------

## sebweb

 *sergio wrote:*   

>  *sebweb wrote:*   heuuu je doit le prendre comment ça ? 
> 
> Bien, si possible (c'est de l'humoooouuuuurrrrr) !!!

 

Ok   :Laughing: 

Comme y avait pas de "  :Very Happy:  " je me demandais si c'était du lard ou du cochon !!

----------

## sergio

Ca t'aura toujours donner l'occasion de gagner quelques points pour ton futur rang...   :Laughing: 

A+

----------

## DuF

Moi je dis, vive Nice People !

enfin bon non c'est vrai que notre côté délirium ne peut s'exprimer ici vu que nous sommes brimer.......

Revolution !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## sebweb

Moin fort, on va se faire engueuler   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## crevette

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> ... (tiens, on pourrait faire un thread Nice People   )...

 

Pour Nice People, je suis LE PRO; j'habite a 100 Mètres des studios

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  .

Bon je sais , c'est pas une reference, et puis c'est Nul NP.

je crache sur Arthur

----------

## DuF

Tu pourrais faire une opération commando, forza gentoo ou un truc dans le genre  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

perso je suis content d'etre un noob  :Wink: 

en plus ca correspond a mon niveau sur gentoo alors ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebweb

VOUEEEEEE

J'ai gagné un level   :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

pure comment c'est grave barre en live  :Very Happy: 

je doit etre le seul dans mon coin peter de rire devant ma becane  a 3h du mat'

enfin content pour toi sebweb  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebweb

Non non, je te rasure, moi aussi je me suis bien marrer   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

ouai moi aussi jsuis qu'un noooob   :Crying or Very sad: 

ben chaque fois que j'ai du temps, j'essaie de répondre à un post mais bon les questions ça vole haut: 

soit j'ai jamais eu de problème similaire et j'arrive pas a répondre, 

soit y a déjà 10 réponses et le problème est résolu.

----------

## DuF

bah c'est pas grave, tu fais part de ton expérience même si y a déjà eu les réponses, ça réconforte de savoir qu'on n'est pas les seulsà galérer  :Smile: 

----------

